# yorkville sub



## MRlettherebelight (May 6, 2004)

i have a chance to buy a barely used yorkville Elite Es700P dual 10" subwoofer (350w x 2). has anyone ever heard of these... i have never heard of yorkville... any suggestions or comments on these welcome


----------



## DMXtools (May 6, 2004)

Yorkville is pretty much a Canadian equivalent to Peavey in the US. They make a fairly wide variety of relatively inexpensive entry-level PA equipment and musical instrument amplifiers and even some stage lighting gear under the Yorkville brand name and a somewhat better line of instrument amps under the Traynor name. I'm not really familiar with the speaker model you've mentioned, but they do have a fairly decent website (http://www.yorkville.com), where you might find some information on it.

John


----------



## tss_rocks (May 8, 2004)

Yorkville is fairly popular here in Canada. My school owns a wide range of their equipment from speakers to subs, as well as amps and other accessories. I've been satisfied with their products in relation to price.

I highly reccomend them if your looking for good sound quality on a tight budget.


----------



## dmgproductions (May 20, 2004)

If you will be traveling and moving the speakers often dont go with yorkville, actually if you can try to stay away from them they have very poor quality, the only place i see them is in rental company's because the warrenty is very good but the overall performance and durability is very bad. pay more get the better quality and over all sound, instaed of something cheap. i would recommend jbl, mackie, more expensive eam, meyer, etc.


_____________
Derek Gaul
D.M.G. Productions
[email protected]


----------



## JasonH (Aug 29, 2004)

I'd take a yorkie over jbl or mackie anyday. 
Yorkville products are very tough, with a very low failure rate. The yorkville elite series is comparable to JBL's m-pro series. The yorkville "performance" series is closer to mackie.

Yorkville is very popular with rentals only because of their 2 year even if you break it warranty. 

Overall if the price is good, go for it. I've got a yorkville mixer thats 20 years old and still operates perfectly.


----------

